# Relaxation



## ppko (Sep 5, 2004)

I have found that most new people are very tense and this is very true when working with sticks, what is the best way that you have found to relax them


----------



## Xequat (Sep 5, 2004)

Beer.

artyon:


----------



## ppko (Sep 6, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Beer.
> 
> artyon:


I get drunk to fast and would only be hitting myself


----------



## MJS (Sep 6, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> I have found that most new people are very tense and this is very true when working with sticks, what is the best way that you have found to relax them



No matter what the art, a new student will always be stiff and move like a robot with short, choppy movements.  There is no quick fix.  Instead, it will come down to the time spent practicing the moves over and over.  One of the many things that I like about Modern Arnis, is the way the moves flow from one to the other.  If you're stiff, there isn't going to be any flowing.  

I tell new people that I work with to just relax, stay loose, and go slow.  Starting off the moves slowly and gradually building up is the best way to go!

Mike


----------



## ppko (Sep 6, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> No matter what the art, a new student will always be stiff and move like a robot with short, choppy movements. There is no quick fix. Instead, it will come down to the time spent practicing the moves over and over. One of the many things that I like about Modern Arnis, is the way the moves flow from one to the other. If you're stiff, there isn't going to be any flowing.
> 
> I tell new people that I work with to just relax, stay loose, and go slow. Starting off the moves slowly and gradually building up is the best way to go!
> 
> Mike


Thank you for the input, I do know that people are always stiff when trying new things.  We ussually try going slow to  start with I was wandering if any of you new of any drills that may also help


----------



## MJS (Sep 6, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> Thank you for the input, I do know that people are always stiff when trying new things.  We ussually try going slow to  start with I was wandering if any of you new of any drills that may also help



You're welcome!  As for any drills...maybe there are, I dont know.  All I would recommend would be to do the drills that one would normally do in class.  The only way they're gonna get used to the movements and flow better, is to keep doing those same movements over and over.

Mike


----------



## ppko (Sep 6, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> You're welcome! As for any drills...maybe there are, I dont know. All I would recommend would be to do the drills that one would normally do in class. The only way they're gonna get used to the movements and flow better, is to keep doing those same movements over and over.
> 
> Mike


Thank you


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 6, 2004)

Well you can use any drill, that flows to get people to relax.

I like Six Count  and the Flow Drill Only for beginners I receommend the four count pattern of 1/2/9/8 .


Good Luck

:asian:


----------



## ppko (Sep 6, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Well you can use any drill, that flows to get people to relax.
> 
> I like Six Count and the Flow Drill Only for beginners I receommend the four count pattern of 1/2/9/8 .
> 
> ...


Thank you sir as this should help out a lot:ultracool


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 6, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> I have found that most new people are very tense and this is very true when working with sticks, what is the best way that you have found to relax them



Banda y banda, rompida, figure 8 and reverse figure 8.  Anything that gets them continuously moving.  Also, introduction to all the movements slowly done.  This helps quite a bit as well.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 6, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Banda y banda, rompida, figure 8 and reverse figure 8.  Anything that gets them continuously moving.  Also, introduction to all the movements slowly done.  This helps quite a bit as well.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


Going along with Dan,

Make them do the striking styles in the air or on the bag until they are nearly exhausted, then start the class, that should help (well at least it helps you).

The more familiar you are with a technique the more relaxed you will become when you execute it.


----------



## MJS (Sep 6, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Going along with Dan,
> 
> Make them do the striking styles in the air or on the bag until they are nearly exhausted, then start the class, that should help (well at least it helps you).
> 
> The more familiar you are with a technique the more relaxed you will become when you execute it.



Great post!  I think that the pattern that these posts are showing is that its necessary to have repetition in your training.  Thats the key to getting good at something.

Mike


----------



## ppko (Sep 7, 2004)

Thank you to all that have answered so far I will be working on this with my students tonight and thursday and let you know how it goes


----------

